# Fonction Play liste de L'apple TV ?



## kritof (29 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais acheter un APPLE TV, mais j'aimerais savoir si il est possible de créé, via Itunes, une liste de lecture de Podcast Vidéo, de vidéos clip ou de vidéos créé sur mon mac et de la faire tourner en boucle sur l'apple TV. (un peu a la maniere d'une liste de lecture MP3 sur mon Ipod) 

Merci pour vos réponse.


----------

